
Ebay Acquires Milo For $75 Million - jlhamilton
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/confirmed-ebay-acquires-milo-for-75-million-investors-make-a-killing/
======
zach
This is one of those companies I actually really wanted to see get bought out
by a large player.

Milo is a good site but has nearly reached the boundary of what they can offer
at their current scale. They seem to have a decent interface to all the major
retailers which offer reasonable inventory access to them. The next stage will
require a lot more business development, data pushing and marketing. As a
user, I can't wait to see the results.

Congrats to the Milo team.

------
defen
This is going to do wonders for Ted Dziuba's ego.

~~~
tedjdziuba
This just goes to show that there's exactly zero consequence to running your
mouth off on the internet.

Posting this from like my sixth HN account because I keep getting banned for
trolling.

~~~
bigiain
I dunno, there's a big difference between "running your mouth off on the
internet", and "running your mouth off on the internet, often being right and
at least having solid supporting arguments when controversial".

I don't mind people being opinionated, or even wrong - if they also
demonstrate they've thought about the subject at hand. Extra credit when
people are controversial and entertaining at the same time.

Congrats on the sale Ted, I hope it works out well and was what you wanted -
and keep on entertaining (at least some of us) with your public
persona/writing.

------
dstein
_bootstrapped_ with ONLY $5 million in venture capital investment! Sometimes I
wonder if Techcrunch understands the buzzwords they write.

~~~
mwerty
I think they mean in relation to the exit.

------
stevenp
I hope that adorable real-life dog that they based their logo on is going to
get some sort of diamond collar, or a dinosaur bone of some sort for this.
It's rare that a cute pet makes a good logo. :)

~~~
jaybol
A conveyor belt will deliver him filet mignon at a rate of one per minute

~~~
lgas
And that's just the beginning.

------
jaybol
There is something in the ventilation system on University Ave that breeds
success. Congrats to Milo!

~~~
candre717
From the article, it looks like Milo wanted to sell quickly before Google ate
their lunch. I don't think Milo's leadership intended to sell the company at
this stage of its existence. From an article the CEO did almost a year ago, I
think it wanted to be like Ebay or Google, not be prematurely bought by one of
them:

"About a year later, I saw 165 University Avenue for rent. I knew I had to
have the space. It’s the same building that housed Google, PayPal, Danger, and
Logitech. We moved in and have grown from 2 to 10 employees since then.
Milo.com, which started out as an idea in an apartment, now has over 1 million
unique visitors!"

[http://under30ceo.com/jack-abraham-has-taken-milo-com-
from-i...](http://under30ceo.com/jack-abraham-has-taken-milo-com-from-idea-to-
over-1-million-monthly-visitors/)

------
Kalob
Ha, eBay has it's own local product search now. Google does too. Amazon
doesn't, Facebook doesn't, Yahoo and Microsoft? Nope. I smell more
acquisitions.

Krillion (old), Retailigence(new), Goodzer (brand new).

Who's next?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Multiple sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963247> \- milo.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963126> \- vator.tv

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963125> \- techcrunch.com (this one)

No doubt we'll see more as all the usual suspects pick up the story.

